# openrc: multiple ips

## zeek

I'm migrating baselayout1 config that looks like this:

```

config_vlan100=(

        "a.b.c.{72..125}/26"

        "x.y.z.{1..253}/24"

)

routes_vlan100=(

        "default via a.b.c.126"

)

mtu_vlan100="1496"

config_vlan101=(

        "d.e.f.{129..157}/27"

)

routes_vlan101=(

        "default via d.e.f.158"

)

mtu_vlan101="1496"

```

I'm not finding any docs on multiple IP support in openrc.  Is there a way to do this short of listing all the individual IPs (madness)?

----------

## Hu

I have not tried this, but assuming that the file is still interpreted as shell script, you could try a construct like:

```
config_vlan100="$(seq 72 125 | printf 'a.b.c.%u\n')"
```

----------

## zeek

 *Hu wrote:*   

> I have not tried this, but assuming that the file is still interpreted as shell script, you could try a construct like: ...

 

Thanks, indeed this works (note the added xargs before the printf).  Does anyone know if shell scripting inside the config files was a planned feature, or just a side effect?

```
config_vlan100="$(seq 72 125 | xargs printf 'a.b.c.%u\n')"
```

----------

